# How Much Lead?



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 28, 2006)

A question for those who carry a firearm:  How much lead do you throw downrange with the weapons you carry?

Me, at least one hundred rounds a week.  I live out in the country with a nice natural backstop right on my property.  Usually how I spend my Sunday mornings.  Then I get the wife all hot and bothered by the smell of Hopps #9 or CLP.  Oh, wait, this isn't a dream sequence.

So I'm at least 400 rounds a month through my defensive sidearms.


Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> A question for those who carry a firearm:  How much lead do you throw downrange with the weapons you carry?
> 
> Me, at least one hundred rounds a week.  I live out in the country with a nice natural backstop right on my property.  Usually how I spend my Sunday mornings.  Then I get the wife all hot and bothered by the smell of Hopps #9 or CLP.  Oh, wait, this isn't a dream sequence.
> 
> ...



Jeff,

Sounds like you live in paradise having that property to shoot all you want.  I only shoot our high power rifle when we are at the in laws farm.  Same thing, nice natural back drop out there.  Can't carry up here in Canada so all firearms has to be done at the range or out on the farm.  Unfortunately neither gets done often enough.

And...you are right...this isn't a dream sequence.  No woman gets hot from the smell of Hopps or CLP. 

 :idunno: Why do all men have that similar fantasy?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 28, 2006)

I actually don't have enough property to do any serious rifle shooting.  I have to go to a friends place for anything over 200 meters. And that's a long drive.  Takes me about 15 minutes, and jeesh, who has that kind of time?

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I actually don't have enough property to do any serious rifle shooting.  I have to go to a friends place for anything over 200 meters. And that's a long drive.  Takes me about 15 minutes, and jeesh, who has that kind of time?
> 
> Jeff





*goes and puts JeffJ on her ignore list


----------



## Blindside (Mar 29, 2006)

We've got a simple outdoor range set up about 2 miles from my house, with a benchrest and targets at 10, 50, 100, and 150 yards.  And despite that convenience I'm lucky to get there once a month and I usually put about 100 rounds through the glock and maybe 30 through the shotgun.
I definately don't go there late Nov - Feb, it is frigging Wyoming after all. 

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 29, 2006)

I try to put a few hundred rounds a month through my carry guns...not nearly as much as I'd like, but hey, you do what you can.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll be the first to say I'm lucky I get to shoot so much.  Usually my job doesn't take up much time so most days I get to shoot a little at least.  Although, I know some people who shoot competitively (I only do IDPA a couple times of year just to shoot under a little stress), and they shoot about 10 times as much as I do.  Usually really light loads though, and very gamey (ISPC).  Still though, amazing how much powder they go through.

Jeff


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 30, 2006)

Once a month me and my buds go to the desert early in the morning, set up, shoot each others weapons ranging from pistols (22's, 38's, 45acp's, & 357's) to rifles (22's, 223's, 7.62x39's, 308's) for a few hours, bbq some lunch, shoot some more till sundown, start a campfire, bbq some dinner, then finish off with a little night shooting. We dont count how much ammo we go through, but it's gotta be at least 500 rds for each pistol, and at least double with the semi-auto rifles. 

Franco


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a decent scedule going...first weekend of the month is indoor practice, usually 100 carry gun, 100 competition gun....second weekend is IDPA so I shoot about 125 rounds (either my carry or 5" 1911 depending on match setup). ...third weekend is 3 gun, about 75 rounds handgun, couple boxes of 12 gauge, 75 rounds of 223 or 308 depending on what rifle I shoot....fourth weekend is practice again, usually at the outdoor range where I can shoot rifle and shotgun.

In one month I shoot about 400 rounds handgun, 200 rounds centerfire rifle, 200 rounds rimfire, 50-100 shotgun. I shoot half as much as some the other guys I shoot with.  Oh, I also shoot about 2000 rounds of BBs through my CO2 pistol and ALOT of dryfire!

Sorry I reread your post.  I shoot about 300 rounds a month through my CARRY gun only.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 30, 2006)

I need to put more rounds through my shotgun.  I'm lucky if I put 25 rounds a year through it.  Just never cared for shotguns.So I tend to use one of my carbines as a home defense firearm.   Rifles and my "fun" pistols though, hardly a day goes by I don't cause serious harm to some paper.

Jeff


----------

